# will sprints gs2 epic touch get ics?



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

i mean its quite a powerful phone. i told my friend it should get it possibly in march but obviously that hasnt happened. the skyrocket recently just got ics and i think thats less powerful. so whats causing the delay and will it get the new operating system?


----------



## RockRatt (Jan 30, 2012)

Its a Sprint issue with getting you the update. The ATT Galaxy S2 I777 and ATT S2 skyrocket both got the official 4.0.3 I thought I had read about Sprint putting it out this month (July) around the middle of the month. But it is all up to sprint. A buddy at work has also been waiting for it. I "think" the tmobile got it as well already but I do not follow the other gs2 phones much. I really only follow the GT-I9100 international and I777 ATT version which is about 99% the same as the international version. So call sprint and bitch to them and see what they say.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using RootzWiki


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

who woulda thought, there actually is a carrier worse about updates then verizon.


----------



## bgmike89 (Oct 13, 2011)

You guys may what to search for qbking77 on YouTube he's has a Manual update from sprint that show you how to update to ics 4.04. I have got it working on my wife phone gs2 from sprint.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki


----------



## shiznic (Jun 2, 2012)

My buddy at work just got his ota to ics. messed it up alittle. had to factory reset. now running like a charm


----------



## PhotoMaster (Oct 27, 2011)

I got it OTA and have had many problems. I did a factory reset and cache format in the hopes of fixing things. No improvement. My battery went from 100% to 15% in about 40 minutes playing a simple scrabble game. We need a fix!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------

